# External IP Spoof



## dns (Mar 10, 2011)

How can I spoof on external ip. My PC using 1.5 ip and server using 1.100. When I connected with ssh to the server, I want on 'who command' display only 127.0.0.1-(is spoof of 192.168.1.5). How can?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2011)

Perhaps it would be wiser for you to learn more about how TCP/IP works, then you'll be able to answer this question yourself.


----------



## Alt (Mar 10, 2011)

dns, you asking how to hack FreeBSD so it will give wrong info? =)
Ok, you should replace 'who' command with your own hacked version))


----------

